
Joe Polchinski’s Restless Pursuit of Quantum Gravity - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/joe-polchinski-santa-barbara-mover-and-shaker-20170807/
======
ccvannorman
Shallow article not worth reading.

tl;dr: Quantum mechanics and general relativity don't play nice together in
extreme circumstances, e.g. the "Big Bang" (if it exists) and Black Holes. No
further information is given other than Joe's relationship to the field.

~~~
sctb
This article is part of a series called Thinking Places, described:

> _Grand ideas have a way of turning up in unusual settings, far from an
> office or a chalkboard. Months ago, Quanta Magazine set out to photograph
> some of the world’s most accomplished scientists and mathematicians in their
> favorite places to think, tinker and create. This series explores the role
> of cherished spaces — public or private, spare or crowded, inside or out —
> in clearing a path to inspiration._

